# Banquete, Carnitas de Cerdo, Arroz Mexicana, Frijoles Pintos and Pico de Gallo



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Today the kitchen was mine, even the dog got the boot... And stay out!


I got up late and made a fine gut busting breakfast, after all a man can't cook on an empty belly.

Eggs, sausages and biscuits with jam/butter










*The Menu*
Carnitas de Cerdo
Arroz Mexicana
Frijoles Pintos
Pico de Gallo

Tortillas de Maiz
Condimentos


*Traditional Carnitas de Cerdo*
Dry brine 2"-3" cubes of pork, then marinate for 2-3 hours in,
3parts orange juice, 1 part lime juice, keep rinds in marinade and cooking.
Salt, 3 cloves garlic, 2 Bay leaves and Cumin.
Drain juice and everything else goes into the dutch oven, add in a quartered onion

I use enough bacon grease and lard to just cover the meat, and cook for 2 hours or tender over medium heat.
Then I switch to high heat to crisp the pork.




































*Arroz Mexicana*
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/arroz-mexicana-aka-mexican-rice.253258/#post_1745365













*Frijoles Pintos*
Soak 1lb beans overnight
Roast, 1 chile jalepeno, onion, tomato and garlic
Add beans and water to cover
Spices, 2T Salt, 1T Cumin, 1t each Paprika, Cayenne and Ancho
Simmer for several hours




















*Pico de Gallo*
Like most salsas/gaucamole, I make it the day before so flavors have time to meld.
Gotta let the chemistry happen.


Assorted fresh veggies chopped fine, tomato, onion, bell peppers, Jalapeno, garlic and cilantro. 

Salt, Cumin, Paprika
Lime and/or Lemon juice
White vinegar



























*The Banquete*












*The Finale*


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Awesome !


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

Ho

Lee

Moly


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

be glad to be a "guest" sampler sometime 
thanks for sharing.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

looks good---like usual. i've got venison steaks thawing out and haven't made up my mind what to do with them. you're a bad influence, got me leaning toward latino!


----------

